# Is a w3w the same as a 194 Bulb



## GD (Nov 28, 2001)

Is a w3w the same as a 194 Bulb? I need to replace the bulb in the side marker in bumper.
And the bulb that was in there was a w3w, is a 194 bulb the same and will it overheat?
Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Is a w3w the same as a 194 Bulb (GD)*

They are not identical but I think they're close enough that you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## GD (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Is a w3w the same as a 194 Bulb (dennisgli)*

Thanks, the 194 bulb has no wattage on it so presume its will be okay? Is it a 5watts bulb vs 3watts for a w3w? It won't burn the holder?
Thanks


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Is a w3w the same as a 194 Bulb (GD)*

to the best of my knolage a 194 is a 3w
and the 5w5 is the same only 5 watts
i say this because in my fiero nearly all the gauge and interior lights are 194's and i replaced them with the 5w5's which are brighter leading me to belive 194's are 3w and 5w5 are 5w


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Is a w3w the same as a 194 Bulb ($$Rich$$)*

194 is 3.78watts at 14volts.
W3W is 3watts at 12volts.
Apples.
Oranges.


----------



## GD (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Is a w3w the same as a 194 Bulb (dennisgli)*

Thanks Dennis, so at 12V the 194 will generate a little less than 3.78watts thus not likely to cause any heat affects on the side markers?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Our "12-Volt" DC electrical system is typically closer to 14 volts.
... comparing a 194 to a W3W...
for the 194 bulb @ 14V... the resistance (R)= 51.85 Ohms
For the W3W, @ 12V, R= 48 Ohms. Bump the Voltage up to 14V, and you get 4.08 watts....
for all intensive purposes... it's close enough


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Is a w3w the same as a 194 Bulb (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_For the W3W, @ 12V, R= 48 Ohms. Bump the Voltage up to 14V, and you get 4.08 watts....

Not exactly. Incandescent bulbs aren't linear. So if you increase the voltage from 12 to 14 the resistance will change.


----------

